# S5



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What are people thoughts on these little cars?????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have seen a few out on the road now and I am not a big fan sorry Rob they just dont look that special


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I have had mine now for four months and really enjoy it, All car choices are a compromise to some degree, with regards to coupes in that price bracket your options are limited, Certainly I see it as a big improvement over the 3 series coupe which is now every where.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

only really seen a s5 on the move once, but i thought that was awesome.

since, i've seen a few a5 spec'd up, nice but didn't look very sporty and very grand tourer looking.

so maybe there's a big appearance impact from s5 to a5, which i'll need to judge more when i see them more.

went to an audi dealer and they had a spec'd up a5 in the showroom. it didn't feel overly special, probably due to price. i usually end up with things growing on me, rather than really like at first site.

had a sit inside, and it's a nice place to be, but very audi corporate dash inside, but functional.

obviously wouldn't say no, to an s5 for sure, but would have to think hard against other options ;-)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

This is what I think of them










[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What _it may look like

















and the inside fully loaded








_


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I know for a fact that in Ibis the S5 looks great, those photos just don't do it justice!

Lowered, anthracite rims, miltek. hubba hubba


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Without the silly paint...



















BiMotos -


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I think they are great cars, although can't decide if they are really worth the best part of Â£50k (which is what a well spec'd one will cost). They look the business though, and so much better than the slightly confused 3 series coupe IMO.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

had jimmy crankey just been for a test drive


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Does look very nice in white


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> What are people thoughts on these little cars?????


I think they are not particularly little.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the look af them - but as others have said for the cash, I'd certianly look at alternatives.

Like buying a second hand (pre-owned) Carrera S, XK, Maserati Coupe etc etc.

Not really sure what I'd buy for that money if I wanted a Coupe.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> I like the look af them - but as others have said for the cash, I'd certianly look at alternatives.
> 
> Like buying a second hand (pre-owned) Carrera S, XK, Maserati Coupe etc etc.
> 
> Not really sure what I'd buy for that money if I wanted a Coupe.


This is the dilema, certainly 911 was top of my list but 997 not 996 as they are starting to look old. it a case of what can you get for the same money when taking into account all factors such as price, performance, reliability, badge snobery etc.

with the arrival of our baby a two seater was out of the question, this perhaps had a knock on decision with regads to saving Â£30k on a new 997 carerra S.

The 335 coupe was a strong contender but the Audi just felt that little bit special. plus the 335 only looked good when equiped with the M sport body kit which then makes you look like an M3 wannabe.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I went straight from testing an S5 to the local BMW dealer.

The head room in the 3 series coupe was better but we didn't get much further than having a look over it. I wasn't very taken with the interior and my Mrs was 200% against.

Shame as part of me really wanted to want a BMW.

As it is we're sitting tight for now until we see what else comes along.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I went straight from testing an S5 to the local BMW dealer.

The head room in the 3 series coupe was better but we didn't get much further than having a look over it. I wasn't very taken with the interior and my Mrs was 200% against.

Shame as part of me really wanted to want a BMW.

As it is we're sitting tight for now until we see what else comes along.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I went straight from testing an S5 to the local BMW dealer.
> 
> The head room in the 3 series coupe was better but we didn't get much further than having a look over it. I wasn't very taken with the interior and my Mrs was 200% against.
> 
> ...


In for a wait then. :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

It does seem to be a bit of a problem around this price range. There are quite a few cars in the pipeline that may be interesting eg RS5, M3 CSL, facelifted 911, XKR-R which makes me think any decision right now would lead to a higher than normal depreciation hit.

I wish I had the balls to buy privately - at least then the spread between buying and selling would not be so bad and I could justify changing cars a bit more regularly.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats why I am deliberating so much can't decide and it is one hellva a car rapid and full of all the goodies just can't make up my mind


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

New CLK, based on latest C class platform, coming next year?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bit the bullet and bought a MK II in black with magma leather    

fully pimped


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> Bit the bullet and bought a MK II in black with magma leather
> 
> fully pimped


New? Must admit, I keep wondering whether I should just get another TT. Feel like I've left that behind though to be honest, or perhaps that's ridiculous as it is a completely different model from the one I had all those years ago... :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ex demo try to avoid new less depreciation


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Wat no Porker?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No spent the money on the a kitchen


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> MK II in black with magma leather
> 
> fully pimped


 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Which drivetrain did you go for Rob?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Rich I went for the DSG box mated to the 3.2 V6 as I have a plan :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> Rich I went for the DSG box mated to the 3.2 V6 as I have a plan :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Thank f*ck for that, for a moment there I had a nightmare thinking you were gonna say FWD. Good man.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Robokn I don't know if its been said, didn't bother reading the 3 pages, you're better off getting the 3.0TDI Quattro, remapped its meant to be an absoluter monster. Some 300bhp-500ft-lb somethin along those lines.


----------

